
Show HN: Turn your smartphone into a 3D controller with just a web app - konaraddio
https://github.com/konaraddio/web-riimote
======
ebalit
Awesome work! It would make smart TV much more usable. I could also see it
used for controlling multi-player games on public screens, in a waiting room
for example.

~~~
konaraddio
Thanks! I agree, there's lots of potential applications. Almost anything that
can be done by a Wii remote can be done by a web app.

------
konaraddio
Hey everyone! I built a web app that turns your smartphone into a 3D
controller. No need to install a mobile or desktop app!

